# The internet, IS MADE OF CATS



## mystery_penguin (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8VTeDHjcM

who knew?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

you're not a penguin.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

I think this video has already been posted.
Plus, wrong forum.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I think this video has already been posted.


oooooooooooooooldddd


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel sorry for the man who spent their time making this.

Because honestly, I think it's awful.


----------

